# [France] Dolmen Open 2012 !



## gagou9 (Apr 2, 2012)

hello hello !

i'm glad to announce the second Dolmen Open, competition taking place in Gennes, France, the 1st and 2nd of september.

events : 2, 3, 4, 5, oh, bld, fm, clock, sq1, pyraminx, magic, mmagic
3 has 3rounds, 4 has 2 rounds, oh has 2 rounds, fm is best of 3, and other onces have 1 round.
there might be multiple blindfolded in the same time as FM, sunday morning.

The schedule time has not yet been made.

The registration will close a week prior to the competition, to make it easier for us to prepare the schedules for judges, scramblers, runners, and cooking helpers.

Yes, cooking helpers !
The food will be provided for the entire competition, ie from saturday morning to sunday lunch, plus sandwiches for your way back home.

So we need people to help in the kitchen ! We will not OBLIGE you, don't worry, but would love your help 

Everything is free, of course.

As all comps we organize, we want it to be fun, and like last year, we will provide games, what we call "giant games", but i have no idea of the english name... sorry about that  just know that it is fun, easy, and fun !

You can arrive friday, anytime, and stay until monday, that makes no problem at all !
You can sleep in the venue. If you do not want to sleep there, you can stay in hostels, but the one close to the comp might be a bit expensive, unfortunately.
If you choose to sleep in the venue, you might need to bring a matress and a sleeping-bag or blanket. If you can't or don't have those things : don't mind, we can provide a few sleeping bags and a few matresses.


We will organize cars to pick you up in the train station, the closest is "Les Rosiers sur Loire", but you will more likely arrive in "Saumur", which is a 20k far from the venue.

We will have our draught-beer system, with the local Piautre beer. One glass or beer will cost about 1 euro, maybe even less.

On sunday, 200m from the venue, is organized a Gaming Day. The 333 final might take place in there, with public watching over 


This competition is sponsorized by :
- KingsCube : special cubes gifts and money
- The French Speedcubing Association : money and displays, paper, ...
- Lightake : Cube gifts (zanchi, guhong, shengshou, wittwo...)
And maybe more comming.

All gifts will be given through lucky draw (saturday evening).

We will post the budget and the schedule time in the next months.


Here it is : http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?competitionId=DolmenOpen2012



see you there !!

Gael


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know Gaël. I regged


----------



## gagou9 (Apr 3, 2012)

Activated


----------



## Zoé (Apr 3, 2012)

Well if my driver is going I'm going !


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 3, 2012)

Registered as well. Maybe your driver could be mine as well Zoé?


----------



## Zoé (Apr 3, 2012)

As my driver's travel agent, I say this could surely be arranged !


----------



## hcfong (Apr 3, 2012)

Ooh.. if he's picking up Sebastien, I guess he could also drive past Eindhoven?

Edit: Ehmm.. I just realised I'm gonna be in London that weekend for the Paralympics so no lift needed.


----------



## gagou9 (Apr 5, 2012)

Geert also registered 

I would really like to have more foreigners than last year, which is already done, seen you guys regged ! and that's cool !


----------



## gagou9 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hoi !

Thank you guys for coming, that was awesome !
I really enjoyed organizing this competition, and I will try to do even better for the next one, end of december 2013, in Rennes. Maybe even before !


With this competition, I wanted to show that only with a good willpower we can make good things, and keep it free.

Everyone looked happy, so am I !


See you guys later,

Gaël


----------

